# Scolopendra heros heros breeding attempt



## Galapoheros (Oct 27, 2009)

First attempt at breeding CB Scolopendra heros heros, ..hey, I have to call them something!  I forgot when these were born, maybe two years ago(?)  Well I have 5 left.  I at least know I have a male and a female but there was some confusion and she didn't go through the tunnel, maybe next time.  I'm going to put others together sooner or later but right now I'm getting them settled in for winter, cooling them down.


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 27, 2009)

Good luck it would be nice to see some cb babies keep us updated


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2009)

CCB babies is prob what you meant?  Well I hope we will see it.  Not many people are interested.  But, it only takes a few to support each other, and who knows how seemingly insignificant discoveries will influence things in the future.  So, everything matters!


----------



## Taryllton (Oct 28, 2009)

Awesome picture Gh, and a really cool sp. Glad someone is attempting captive breedings with these. Might I ask how you know that you have a male and a female? Was it judging from their behavior towards one another?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 28, 2009)

Whoa, my post was really messed up, sounded weird!, too much to drink.  Yeah it's by behavior that you can tell.


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 28, 2009)

Those are the yellow heads from W. Texas, right?  They are purty.  Was sperm deposited in the tunnel?  Just a guess: female in the upper part of the pic?


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 29, 2009)

The female is the smaller one at the bottom of the pic.  Yeah she just didn't go through the tunnel to pick it up, as if she got lost.


----------



## dtasrt_lk (Oct 30, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> CCB babies is prob what you meant?  Well I hope we will see it.  Not many people are interested.  But, it only takes a few to support each other, and who knows how seemingly insignificant discoveries will influence things in the future.  So, everything matters!


How come not many people are interested in these? are they common or something? 

they are so beautiful, I drool everytime I see pics of any heros! :drool: Good luck with breeding


----------



## Galapoheros (Oct 31, 2009)

I think I had a little too much to drink when I typed that .  But it's true they don't seem as popular as Tarantulas and scorpions.  Maybe because they usually aren't seen as often, ..in a terrarium AND out in the wild, out of site out of mind maybe.  They can be harder to get than Tarantulas or scorpions.  I don't know, people seem "scared" of them more that other terr animals.  It could be "all the legs" making people feel like that.  I used to hunt for snakes some years ago on the desert roads when it was legal and thought it was funny when I met somebody that caught a rattlesnake and then told me he doesn't mess with the big centipedes because they bite, haha:?


----------



## KyuZo (Oct 31, 2009)

i think people tend to fear what they don't know

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

